# Nikon's numbering system.:)



## sunblizzard (Dec 26, 2013)

I have a d5200 and really like it.  I understand that it's "section" is possibly described as for those who are breaking into Nikon's world, not necessarily newbies, but those that like user friendly , well - priced cameras.

Nikon's line seems to be broken down into two other groups and I'm wondering if someone would explain the numbering system of the other available Nikons for when I want to "upgrade".  

thanks


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 26, 2013)

Well, the D3xxx (D3000, D3100, D3200) series is pretty much entry level, easy to use, guide mode supported. The D5xxx (D5000, D5100, D5200, D5300) series I guess you could say is more of an enthusiasts type camera, more options that you can control without the menus but still easy enough for entry level. The D7xxxx (D7000, D7100) is pretty much top of the line for their crop sensor cameras, a lot of manual controls available without using the menu, more options for manual shooting than the 5xxxx series, etc.

If it has 4 digits in the number, 3000, 5100, 7100, etc then normally it's considered more of a "consumer" or "prosumer" grade camera - although the line is getting blurrier and blurrier here as time goes by, for example the D7100 and D7000 both have some of the higher quality build features like weather sealing, etc. 

If it has only 3 digits then generally speaking it's usually a more professional grade camera, with less automatic and more manual support, better build quality, faster shooting speeds, etc. Their full frame offerings like the D600, D610, D700, D800, D800e - are all pretty much in this category. You'll also see some older non full frame offerings like the D300, D200, etc that also feature this higher build quality but are not full frame.

Their absolute, top of the line flagship stuff is generally a single digit, D3, D4.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 26, 2013)

The numbering system is going a little bit haywire as they come out with more and more new models, but roughly, single digits (D3, D4) are the top-end professional bodies.  Hundreds (D300, D700) are the intermediate or semi-pro series, and thousands (D3200, D5000, etc) are the consumer line.  There is some crossover however as bodies like the D610 are more of a full-frame consumer body.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 26, 2013)

The new, USA warranty-carrying, officially imported PRICE of a Nikon camera is one of the best ways to determine where it "fits" in the hierarchy. Seriously. Not kidding you one bit. The more it costs as a new model, the higher up the model hierarchy it actually *is*. it's a pretty simple system. Same goes with lenses.


----------



## runnah (Dec 26, 2013)

Derrel said:


> The new, USA warranty-carrying, officially imported PRICE of a Nikon camera is one of the best ways to determine where it "fits" in the hierarchy. Seriously. Not kidding you one bit. The more it costs as a new model, the higher up the model hierarchy it actually *is*. it's a pretty simple system. Same goes with lenses.



The same is true for escorts.

Ford escorts! Up high!


----------



## KmH (Dec 26, 2013)

Nikon never produced a D400, so the features and capabilities of the D7100 make it Nikon's DX prosumer camera and the D800/D800E is the FX prosumer camera.
Unfortunately, the D7100 is missing some features that used to be included on Nikon DX prosumer cameras. Most noticeable are the PC flash cable port and the 10-pin accessory port.
Nikon's D100, D200, D300/D300s are all prosumer grade.

Nikon's entry-level line up has 2 tiers - the 'compact' D40, D40x, D60, D3xxx and D5xxx that do not have a focus motor/screw-drive system, only 1 command wheels, and no CLS Commander mode.
The upper entry-level tier is the DX - D50, D70, D70s, D80, D90, D7000, and the FX D600/D610 that _do_ have a focus motor/screw-drive system, 2 command wheels, and CLS Commander mode.

The Pro grade Nikon's started out with APS-C size image sensors D1, D1x, D2 variants, up until Nikon launched the D3, and followed on with the D3s, D3x, and D4.


----------



## hamlet (Dec 26, 2013)

Less is more if you are a Nikon user. So if you see a camera with a single letter or number, then better watch out!


----------



## SCraig (Dec 27, 2013)

hamlet said:


> *Less is more if you are a Nikon user.* So if you see a camera with a single letter or number, then better watch out!



If that logic was true the D40 through D90 would be higher-rated than the D800.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 27, 2013)

I think he meant the number of digits:

4 numerals vs. 3 numerals vs. 1 numeral : D3000 vs. D600 vs. D4 of the current lineup.

But yeah, that would leave the D40-D90 as "better". It's possible that this issue was the reasoning behind the D3000, D5000, and D7000 class--to be more like Canon in that regard and to standardize the numbering.  (Crop: 40D, 50D, etc., Rebel: 500D, 550D, etc., FF: 6D, 7D, etc.  IIRC) 

BUT what I think it really it is that the D40-D90 lineup became ful alnd there was no classes/distinction between this numbering approach. Unless Nikon started making the D41 or D91, Nikon really didn't have a great way to continue the product line.  The D3xxx D5xxx D7xxx allowed them to have three models lines at once with a least 10 iterations of it: D3100, D3200, D3300, etc.

So now they have a numbering standard, and a classing standard. The D300, by the numbering system alone today, would be considered an FX, but it's a DX body.  So Nikon was able to number the DX bodies by class and iteration, the FX levels by class and iteration, and the Pro levels by class and iteration, with plenty of room to add classes or new iterations to each.


----------



## manaheim (Dec 27, 2013)

JD: "Hello and thank you for taking the time."
Nikon: "D1"
JD: "Oh yes, very nice."
Nikon: "D1X. D1H."
JD: "Sure!"
Nikon: "D100!"
JD: "Right. Makes sense."
Nikon: "D2H."
JD: "Oh... um, ok."
Nikon: "D70!"
JD: "Really? Er, ok."
Nikon: "D2X... D2Hs..."
JD: "Sure, I follow."
Nikon: "D200!"
JD: "Ok, I get it now."
Nikon: "D50!!!"
JD: "Wait... what?"
Nikon: "D70S."
JD: "Um, alright I guess. Surprising, but sure. But...?"
Nikon: "D80!"
JD: "Well, yes, of course, but... there is just that...?"
Nikon: "D40? D40X!!!"
JD: "Seriously? Seriously."
Nikon: "D60!"
JD: "Ok now really this makes no sense."
Nikon: "D3! D300!"
JD: "Ok, yes... right... exactly. That's essentially my point."
Nikon: "D90."
JD: "Certainly, but you do see the problem here, right?"
Nikon: "D700!"
JD: "What the hell?!"
Nikon: "D3X... D3X..."
JD: *sigh* "Fine, yes, right... and?"
Nikon: "D3S."
JD: "Yeeesss....?"
Nikon: "D5000!!!!"
JD: "WHAT?!"
Nikon: "D3000...? D300S...! D3100!!!!"
JD: "You've completely lost your mind."
Nikon: "D5100!"
JD: "No, that's seriously not helping. Not at all."
Nikon: "D7000?"
JD: "No, really. Not helping."
Nikon: "D4?"
JD: "Well, yes, but at this point..."
Nikon: "D800!!!!!!!"
JD: "Ok, now you're just ticking me off."
Nikon: "D800E?"
JD: "That's it, I'm out of here."

Don't ask me who JD is. lol


----------



## KmH (Dec 27, 2013)

Nikon ran out of Dxx numbers, and they are going to run out of Dx and Dxxx numbers too.
Nikon never used D10, D20, or D30 - Canon used D30 (2000/2001) and D60 too (2002). So there is a Canon D60 and a newer Nikon D60 (2008/9)

Back in the day, the D70 came out a year before the D50, and the D50 came out a year before the D40.

The D40, D40x, D60, D3xxx, D5xxx cameras are 'compact' Nikon cameras.
Nikon was able to make them compact by eliminating the auto focus motor and screw drive auto focusing mechanics.
Nikon needed more compact cameras to satisfy the rapidly growing number of women that were wanting to buy a DSLR camera.

Now Nikon has really mixed up their numbering system by having entry-level cameras that use 3 numbering schemes - 2 schemes for DX - D90, D3xxx/D5xxx, and 1 for FX - D600/610.


----------



## runnah (Dec 27, 2013)

Canon is worse.

JD: I want a new six dee dee

Canon: one six dee coming right up

JD: no a six dee DEE!

Canon: a six dee dee mkI mkii?

JD:  no a six dee dee mki with a 70-200 mkii 

Canon: dee?


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 27, 2013)

All I can say is: _Who cares?_


----------



## runnah (Dec 27, 2013)

480sparky said:


> All I can say is: Who cares?



Me. I like things to be in a specific logical order.

They need to enact Mercedes naming convention. Letter to define class and numbers to define rank within class.

This is keeping me up nights!


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 27, 2013)

runnah said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > All I can say is: Who cares?
> ...



Keeping you up nights?  You need a hobby.

Try listing all the colors of M&Ms that have been available, and what order they appeared and were discontinued.


----------



## runnah (Dec 27, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Keeping you up nights?  You need a hobby.  Try listing all the colors of M&Ms that have been available, and what order they appeared and were discontinued.



I remember when they had to get rid of red m&ms because of the dye.


----------

